# Toilet has Tingling Water Sound Constantly



## Sharoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what's wrong with a toilet the makes a tringling, dripping water sound constantly.  I know I'm not leaking any water as it doesn't keep filling up, it just sounds like water is dripping or running.  Today I tried flushing the toilet, and then I shut the water off and the sound disappeared, so I know for usre it's the toilet and not any other area of the bathroom.

I hope I've explained this good enough!!!


----------



## booft (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you sure the water from the tank is not evaporating, and the comode itself is not juse slowing (with the dripping sound) replacing the water that has gone?


----------



## Sharoon (Jan 13, 2008)

This doesn't seem to be the case....there is absolutely no movement of water visible.  It's really weird...


----------



## MinConst (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like the flapper. It is sometimes hard to tell that water is coming in. They sell these tablets you can put in the tank and if it shows in the bowl the flapper is bad. Or just replace the flapper and be done with it. It really sounds like that.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

MinConst said:


> Sounds like the flapper. It is sometimes hard to tell that water is coming in. They sell these tablets you can put in the tank and if it shows in the bowl the flapper is bad. Or just replace the flapper and be done with it. It really sounds like that.



Chances are it's the flapper. I replace them a lot for just that same reason. 

Another cause might be if the water level is at the top of the overflow tube, it's slowly running down it and the tank has to fill, equally slowly, to refill the tank. The water level should be about an inch below the top of the overflow tube. There's usally a line marked for the maximum fill level. If it's over filling, try adjusting the float. If it still fills to high you have to replace the seal in the fill valve, or just replace the whole fill valve is easy to do and doesn't cost much. But try the flapper first, as that's the more likely cause.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello Sharoon:
You might try putting a few drops of red or blue food color in the tank. If it is leaking the color will show up quickly in the bowl. I favor ToolGuy's theory that it is running in over the overflow (standpipe).
Glenn


----------



## guyod (Jan 15, 2008)

If you have city water fix this right away. I grew up with a well and when i moved to the city i had a leaking flapper and never worried about it.  just a little water i figured. til i got the bill $500 for 3 monthes.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 16, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Sharoon:
> You might try putting a few drops of red or blue food color in the tank. If it is leaking the color will show up quickly in the bowl. I favor ToolGuy's theory that it is running in over the overflow (standpipe).
> Glenn



Standpipe! I knew there was a proper term. Thanks Glenn.


----------



## Rustedbird (Jan 18, 2008)

guyod said:


> If you have city water fix this right away. I grew up with a well and when i moved to the city i had a leaking flapper and never worried about it.  just a little water i figured. til i got the bill $500 for 3 monthes.



I can relate to that. In my case, something (Too much chlorine?)  "ate" the overflow tube, and it was plastic.  Two months, water's cheaper but we had the drought at the time.  The toilet is out now as the back bath is gutted and waiting on my ambition.  Got a new overflow for it.


----------



## guyod (Jan 18, 2008)

I feel your lack of ambition. Its a little bit of a project to replace that. it goes back together alot easier than it comes apart though. as long as you got the kit will all new nuts bolts and washers. 

a little bit ago i agreed to fix a friends toilet though it would be a simple flapper replacement. but no i had to replace the whole set up. 
The kit had an extentable overflow tube using the same set up as your under the sink pvc pipes use. (compression washer) 
I hope that washer can hold up the chlorine in the water.  Better tell her to ditch the 2000 flushes and pick up the brush.. cause im not replacing it again for free.


----------



## Rustedbird (Jan 18, 2008)

I replaced the valve body and flapper already, so not much to do.  Leaning toward new toilet but already got the part.  

Drywall fixing next, then sanding, painting, underlayment, sheet vinyl, trimming out, and so on......   Ambition levels currently low. Maybe after more coffee.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just one other thing that I've seen is when the little hose that refills the bowl ( the hose that sticks into the overflow) is just stuck down in there will slowly siphon water through the ballcock if it's end is below the water level of the filled tank.  It drove me nuts until I used the adapter that comes with the ballcock. Sounds weird but that is what it was.


----------



## zerodarkthirty (Jan 3, 2013)

most likely the problem is the shutoff isnt....meaning when the float operated valve is supposed to stop the flow of water it has a slow leak - similar to a faucet that wont turn off.  this allows water to steadily seep in until it reaches the level of the overflow tube and you start hearing the constant trickle at the same rate as the valve leaks.  whe you flush the toilet it takes a little while to accumulate enough water to once again reach the overflow tube level.  

Hope this helps


----------



## nealtw (Jan 3, 2013)

zerodarkthirty; Welcome, It's good to see new people trying to help, but you want to watch the dates on the posts, this one is 4 years old.


----------

